# FMA on Long Island?



## Phoenix44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Any recommendations for a school in Nassau County?  Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

A good place to look is www.fmadatabase.com (be aware that the search interface is somewhat clunky). There are lots of great schools in the area! Steve Lamade is in Queens, if that's close enough. He does San Miguel Eskrima.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't forget to check MT's sister site. www.FMATalk.com


----------

